# Halloween Safety



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am always reminded that is important to be safe this Halloween season. Just because we all are Halloween extremists, doesn't mean we can't be safe.

Saftey_101.flv video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/Saftey_101


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lol! Thanks!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think DC needs to try that mixture in his valcano. I'd love to see DC with his hair singed. Maybe part of the roof too. lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Omg I just pissed my pants lolololol the music is awsome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to play that twice so one of my co-workers would understand why I was laughing so loudly. OMG, that was so funny And the sound track was perfect.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

KABOOM.......
Didn't his mom teach him not to play with fire?
hahahahahah


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

That is almost as good as the "Haunt Forum" member who's incorporating "live" rattlesnakes in their Haunt......must be brothers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can I get the formula for that?


----------



## Darth_Tippy (Oct 2, 2009)

Man that was great!! I was actually expecting some safty tip, then it blows up in his face. That was great. Oh and I'm happy he's ok


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Had to show that one to the daughter....she jumped right out of her seat...that was great!


----------

